# Totodile Vs. Zhorken



## TruetoCheese (Apr 24, 2015)

[size=+2]*Totodile vs Zhorken*[/size]



Totodile said:


> *Format:* 5v5 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...




*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sekhmet* the female Luxio <Intimidate> @ Shuca Berry
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Durga* the female Rhyhorn <Rock Head> @ Protector
 *Korra* the female Frogadier <Protean> @ Lucky Egg
 *Perry* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Poe* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band
 *Fluttershy* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Soothe Bell


*Zhorken's active squad*

 *Zadie* the female Trapinch <Arena Trap> @ Lucky Egg
 *Zosma* the male Luxio <Intimidate> @ Eviolite
 *Ruth* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Wide Lens
 *Jan* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Pascal* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lucky Egg
 *Aleth* the male Munna <Forewarn> @ Moon Stone
 *Mathilde* the female Mienfoo <Regenerator> @ Big Root
 *Ambrose* the male Fennekin <Magician> @ White Herb
 *Astrid* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Eviolite
 *Lambda* the genderless Porygon <Trace> @ Up-Grade

-Totodile sends out her intrepid adventurers
-Zhorkens' are hot on their trail, taking a commanding lead on the expedition
-Totodile returns order to the enterprise
-I record all this in the logbook

I wanted to ask if the Hidden Ability chance is only in the Dream Park or always active? The spacing made me unsure. I'm also assuming the HA chance would be at the end of a round.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for taking this TruetoCheese! Yeah, the chance for gaining a Hidden Ability pops up at the end of every round, regardless of the location.

Let's go with Sin and Durga!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 29, 2015)

*DW DQ warning for Zhorken.* You have 48 hours to send out and post commands.


----------



## Zhorken (May 1, 2015)

go go gadget last-minute commands

Mathilde:

Start out by Taunting Sin.  If he uses Magic Coat, use Posion Jab instead, and if he uses Protect or Detect, use Role Play on Astrid.  Next, if you didn't Taunt and he's not blocking, try Taunt again; otherwise, Role Play if you haven't done that yet, and Swords Dance if you have.  FINALLY, Poison Jab him, or Swords Dance if he's Protecting/Detecting.

(If Sin doesn't move first, assume it's safe to Taunt.  Then if he pulls one of those at the last second, don't Taunt; just bail.)

*Taunt @ Sin / Poison Jab @ Sin / Role Play @ Astrid ~ Taunt @ Sin / Role Play @ Astrid / Swords Dance ~ Poison Jab @ Sin / Swords Dance*

Astrid:

If Durga's Protecting, use Reflect; otherwise, if Mathilde is floating, use Earthquake; otherwise, use (one-action) Solar Beam against Durga.  Next, same thing, except Light Screen instead of Reflect, and then same thing again but with Cosmic Power.

*Reflect / Earthquake / Solar Beam @ Durga ~ Light Screen / Earthquake / Solar Beam @ Durga ~ Cosmic Power / Earthquake / Solar Beam @ Durga*


----------



## Totodile (May 1, 2015)

Okay, Sin. Mathilde wants to play dirty, so oblige her savage games and slap some mud into her face. If you can't do that for some reason, use Zen Headbutt instead. Then, use Zen Headbutt either way.

Durga, use Sandstorm first, but if you can't do that, use Toxic on Astrid instead. After that, hit it with Ice Beam.

*Sin: Mud-Slap @Mathilde/Zen Headbutt @Mathilde ~ Zen Headbutt @Mathilde ~ Zen Headbutt @Mathilde

Durga: Sandstorm/Toxic @Astrid ~ Ice Beam @Astrid ~ Ice Beam @Astrid*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 15, 2015)

Not even the dreams of Pokemon are safe from the vile clutches of Asberian trainers. Not even the serene peace of slumber can stand against the siege of Asberian soil. No peace can last forever.

Two trainers and their Pokemon lay in little wooden beds, each to their own snugglesome pillow with their own tailoured blanket. Yes, all of them. Every single Pokemon in the trainers’ squads. This was the only way to ensure that no one would know who was going to be sent out.  Especially not the staff.  As the Musharnas worked their creepy magic the tendrils of pink smoke thickened, clouding the room. They had to work overtime to support this many paying individuals.

*Round One*

*Team Zhorken*
OOooo

Mathilde
Mienfoo (F) [Regenerator] @ Big Root
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”zZz”_
* Taunt @ Sin / Poison Jab @ Sin / Role Play @ Astrid ~ Taunt @ Sin / Role Play @ Astrid / Swords Dance ~ Poison Jab @ Sin / Swords Dance *


Astrid
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”…”_
* Reflect / Earthquake / Solar Beam @ Durga ~ Light Screen / Earthquake / Solar Beam @ Durga ~ Cosmic Power / Earthquake / Solar Beam @ Durga *


*Team Totodile*
OOooo

Durga
Rhyhorn (F) [Rock Head, _Battle Armor_] @ Protector
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”ZZZ”_
* Sandstorm/Toxic @Astrid ~ Ice Beam @Astrid ~ Ice Beam @Astrid *


Sin
Cleffa (M) [Magic Guard] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”zzz?”_
* Mud-Slap @Mathilde/Zen Headbutt @Mathilde ~ Zen Headbutt @Mathilde ~ Zen Headbutt @Mathilde *​

In the connected minds of Zhorken and Totodile, a patch of cloud parted. What had once blocked their vision now revealed a jumble of four Pokemon who were stretching or poking the ground or floating ominously. Mathilde the Mienfoo waved as Zhorken drew close, but a knowing nod cut her greeting short. She was somewhat thankful, since she had this really weird scarf. It was all prickly and brown and really rough; it certainly wouldn’t come off when she tried to pull at it. The Mienfoo turned her gripe over her “scarf” towards Sin, pointing a yellow finger in accusation. Sin gasped in the way Cleffa’s do, somewhere between a squeak and a chirp. In the real world Mathilde shuffled about in her sleep and pointed a drool covered finger at a nearby Musharna. This was certainly an issue, as Sin’s eyebrows were prepared to slant in anger. That pesky rat called him a Musharna? He wasn’t anywhere close! What could compare a weird fetus tapir thing to a _star_, descended from on heaven to grace the world with its fairylike presence. 

There was only one way stars could behave that would set them apart from others, and that was to spin. Sin knew this. Sin whirled about her blanket, kicking his tiny legs and making whooshing sounds. The ground in the dream world replied, twisting and warping beneath him like it was cloth. Though it was twisting and warping very slowly, so it took a considerably amount of rotational force for Sin to actually do anything with it. Enough time that the Baltoy, who was not in fact in a bed but stood in silence upon a dresser, was overcome by a flash of light. The grass around it in a small ring, twisting clockwise to accommodate the solar epiphany. Astrid’s eyes filled with pulsing green, and shone like little slits. A wary Musharna wisely moved out of the way, and with good reason. Seconds after the shine, two flat beams of light shot out of Astrid’s eyes like it was the greatest bedside lamp in the world. The parallel beams drove into Durga’s hide, spreading green light between the cracks.

The Rhyhorn shivered in response, the cool grass beneath her feet felt like it had wormed its way into her rocky heart. Creeping tendrils growing off the beam itself. She pounded her forelegs on the ground. This caused her to break the bed she was sleeping in. It was no matter, apart from a few Musharna gasping in horror, as she could use the debris quite efficiently. Around the real, slumbering Durga the broken bits of wood rose in a fine tornado, settling its eye upon the Rhyhorn’s peaceful snore. The dream world was not so lucky. The ground ripped from beneath the trees, uprooting the once proud forest. Salvos of dirt and rock flew through the air, polishing each other as they whirled. A storm of broken rocks and grime circled them, catching all in its wake. Sin’s spinning hastened, and globs of dirt flew out from under him, pelting the dastardly Mienfoo at last. It took a bit of support from Durga there, but he had done it in the end. A smile spread across Sin’s slumbering shape, a smile surrounded by a tangle of blankets.

Mathilde turned her attention towards her ally in this battle. The Baltoy’s eyes were now wide open, as it had seen the light. It had become the lamp. The clay figure rotated slowly towards Mathilde, and the Mienfoo saw the once shut slits now radiate a divine gold. She would do the same. She stretched her eyelids open as far as they could go, and then some. Her bulging eyeball poked out, uncaring at the cutting of the sandy storm. Dictated by fate, Mathilde rose from her standing position, achieving the most local of local orbits with the ground. She yelped in surprise, clearly satisfied with this result. The Musharna were beginning to unravel, as Mathilde had just snapped her eyes open while they were still in their REM cycles, and was now floating two feet above the bed.

Astrid knew this was the signal it needed. Without hesitation the Baltoy slammed into the ground, sending a great wave coursing through it. For a moment Sin wondered if they were just standing on green water, before the quake hit. Water did not feel like that, Sin thought. The reverberation breaking across the battlefield ceased its underground tumult right before them. A crag unearthed itself in front of both Sin and Durga, and moved right into both of them. Jutting rocks smacked into Durga’s hide, and she cried out as the vibrations began to shake within her. She ran forward and out of the low cliff of stones, charging with great vigour directly at Astrid.

The Mienfoo shrieked and tried to wriggle away in midair. But the intended target would not budge. It seemed that Durga realized this, and skidded to a stop. She turned around and roared at Sin, it was time to knock some sense into that lamp. Sin nodded heartily and began to leap and bound and swirl his way over to the Rhyhorn. Durga turned her head to face Astrid and unhinged her lower jaw. She pulled in the moisture from deep underground now swirling about the unearthed stones. She didn’t inhale water, as there was none; she inhaled dampness. Sin leapt onto Durga’s head and outstretched his arms, achieving perfect balance upon the Rhyhorn. A beam of ice, as flat as the Baltoy’s own beams, slid out from Durga’s mouth. Sin hopped to attention and spiraled onto the beam, using it as a platform to make his way to the target. The Baltoy spun around as the chill flew into its exterior, grinding off bits of clay. This was only the beginning, as the Cleffa was fast approaching. Sin buckled down and calmed the tensions from his mind, forgetting all about the Mienfoo’s insults. He tucked in his head, which was in fact his whole body, and dove forward off the moving beam of ice. He smacked right into Mathilde, who responded immediately with a foul punch to his gut. Sin couldn’t see what was behind the strike, but it felt icky and gooey but had enough force to fling him back. He hopped up again and pouted, pawing at the ground for another charge. He half-stumbled and rolled into a spin, and his headbutt became more of a shuriken throw halfway through. Mathilde neatly sidestepped the assault, causing the Cleffa to wedge himself in an uprooted tree. The real world made his evident when the Musharna found a star shaped Pokemon stuck in the floating Mienfoo’s bedpost. A few hesitant looks at each other and they decided to leave them be. Sin, still slumbering, detached himself from the wooden structure and plodded back over to his mess of blankets. The Musharna sighed.

*Round One*

*Team Zhorken*
OOooo

Mathilde
Mienfoo (F) [_Levitate_] @ Big Root
Health: 73% | Energy: 89%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_”I AM THE LAMP…”_
* Taunt @ Sin ~ Role Play @ Astrid ~ Poison Jab @ Sin*


Astrid
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Eviolite
Health: 77% | Energy: 84%
Condition: Toxipoisoned (2% damage next round)
_”…IN THE DARKNESS”_
* Solar Beam @ Durga ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake *


*Team Totodile*
OOooo

Durga
Rhyhorn (F) [Rock Head, _Battle Armor_] @ Protector
Health: 60% (Capped) | Energy: 86%
Condition: _”my hide :c”_
* Sandstorm ~ Ice Beam @Astrid ~ Ice Beam @Astrid *


Sin
Cleffa (M) [Magic Guard] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 72% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”@.@”_
* Mud-Slap @Mathilde ~ Zen Headbutt @Mathilde ~ Zen Headbutt @Mathilde *​




Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Mud-Slap: Accuracy (38/100, HIT), Crit Chance (1/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Toxic: Accuracy (68/100, HIT)

A2:
Ice Beam: Accuracy (73/100, HIT), Effect Chance (72/100, NO EFFECT)
Zen Headbutt: Accuracy (63/100, HIT)

A3:
Poison Jab: Accuracy (28/100, HIT)
Ice Beam: Accuracy (7/100, HIT), Effect Chance (22/100, NO EFFECT)
Zen Headbutt: (87/100, _MISS_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Mathilde’s Health:
100 – 3 (Mud-Slap, Critical Hit) – 12 (Zen Headbutt) – 12 (Zen Headbutt) = 73%

Mathilde’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Taunt) – 3 (Role Play) – 4 (Poison Jab) = 89%

Astrid’s Health:
100 – 11 (Ice Beam) – 11 (Ice Beam) - 1 (Toxipoison) = 77%

Astrid’s Energy:
100 – 9 (Solar Beam) – 3 (Earthquake)  - 3 (Earthquake) = 85%

Durga’s Health:
100 – 24 (Solar Beam) – 12 (Earthquake) – 12 (Earthquake) = 60% (Capped)

Durga’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Toxic) – 5 (Ice Beam) – 5 (Ice Beam) = 86%

Sin’s Health:
100 – 8 (Earthquake) – 8 (Earthquake) – 12 (Poison Jab) = 72%

Sin’s Energy:
100 – 2 (Mud-Slap) – 5 (Zen Headbutt) – 5 (Zen Headbutt) = 88%




*Notes:*
-Woooo Mud-Slap crit!
-Mathilde, being a fighting type Pokemon trained in the expert control of appendages, was a bit put off when she started floating. So I’ll be docking 1% more energy on physical moves that require movement to reach the enemy.
-While the round progressed as normal, the description somewhat sandwiched together actions two and three. Because rewriting EQ, Ice Beam and Zen Headbutt descriptions is not particularly captivating.
-I reffed EQ as not having its accuracy lowered, as in this case it was just Astrid hitting the ground and sending waves off in all directions, not targeting one area/opponent specifically.
-Since the area is ever-changing, I made sandstorm “wear off” at the end of the round, and I also lowered the energy cost to 3% since it would seem silly otherwise. What I could do, if you guys think it’s cool, is let the sandstorm be paused but present only in that area (Pleasant Forest in this case), and when you come back to the area it starts up again. 
The only contact I’ve had with the dream world is the abilities, so if this seems completely wrong then just holler.

-The next round will take place in Dream Park. Totodile is up to command!


----------



## Totodile (May 15, 2015)

Actually, I just remembered I had weather moves banned for this match >>; Sorry about that.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 15, 2015)

Totodile said:


> Actually, I just remembered I had weather moves banned for this match >>; Sorry about that.


Well I've changed the numbers and all that, rerolled for Zenbutt and it hit (with a 1, no less), but I'll get to the description later.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 23, 2015)

*DQ warning for Totodile! *Late as it may be, you have 48 hours from now to make your time.


----------



## Totodile (May 23, 2015)

The numbers still look the same as they did when Sandstorm was in play :x


----------



## Zhorken (May 23, 2015)

They've been updated but the only thing that changed is Mathilde's health — she didn't get damaged by Sandstorm, but she did get hit by both Zen Headbutts.

I'm guessing that means TTC still had Durga use Sandstorm, and it just failed?  Which is iffy; I figured she'd use Toxic.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 25, 2015)

I've changed the reffing accordingly (barring description), sorry for the delay. Durga did indeed use Toxic, my bad on that.


----------



## Totodile (May 25, 2015)

Okay, cool. (Also Mathilde's status doesn't say she's levitating ...? Floaty weasel determines everything)

Let's see. Sin, set up a Light Screen; if you're Taunted, just use Psychic on Mathilde. Either way, use Psychic on Mathilde on the next couple actions, invade her brain and everything. If she's unhittable, use Shadow Ball on Astrid.

*Sin: Light Screen/Psychic @Mathilde ~ Psychic @Mathilde/Shadow Ball @Astrid ~ Psychic @Mathilde/Shadow Ball @Astrid*

Durga, Earthquake doesn't seem to be an option at this point, so make the best of it. Use Payback on Astrid if it attacks you, Crunch if it doesn't. If it Protects, use Swords Dance.

*Durga: Payback @Astrid/Crunch @Astrid/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh hey it hasn't even been two months, I'm not as overdue as I thought..... (sorry eheheh)

Mathilde: Drain Punch @ Durga × 3; wait for Astrid to Telekinesis her first action.
Astrid: Telekinesis @ Durga ~ Zen Headbutt @ Sin × 2

(Aaaaalso TTC I notice you got the damage cap wrong, Durga should be at 65% health)


----------



## Byrus (Sep 12, 2015)

*Team Zhorken*
OOooo

Mathilde
Mienfoo (F) [_Levitate_] @ Big Root
Health: 73% | Energy: 89%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_”I AM THE LAMP…”_


Astrid
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Eviolite
Health: 77% | Energy: 84%
Condition: Toxipoisoned (2% damage next round)
_”…IN THE DARKNESS”_

*Team Totodile*
OOooo

Durga
Rhyhorn (F) [Rock Head, _Battle Armor_] @ Protector
Health: 65% (Capped) | Energy: 86%
Condition: _”my hide :c”_


Sin
Cleffa (M) [Magic Guard] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 72% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”@.@”_

*Round two*

The Munna and Musharnas begin to hum softly as they dispense a thick cloud of dream mist over the arena. The forest is soon covered by the pink fog, completely shielding it from view. The battlers wait patiently, and it begins to disperse almost as quickly as it arrived, revealing the lush, flower filled Dream Park.  

The tranquil atmosphere leaves Mathilde feeling considerably calmer, and she gives a carefree sigh as she breathes in the fresh air. Her partner is clearly feeling the benefits too, and Astrid's movement becomes less sluggish as the worst of the toxins are flushed out of its system by the arena's dream magic. It spins around happily, then begins to glow a faint pink as it sets its sights on Durga. The Rhyhorn paws the ground nervously as she feels Astrid's telekinetic touch, before giving a bellow of surprise as she is suddenly hefted into the air.

Mathilde chuckles a little as she watches Durga frantically pedalling her stubby legs. The huge, rocky beast looks completely ridiculous wriggling about in mid-air like that, and she's obviously way out of her element. Eager to add to her opponent's woes, Mathilde rushes forward with her fists at the ready, and delivers a powerful blow to Durga's craggy hide. As her fist collects, bright sparks of energy leap off Durga as Mathilde saps away her life-force. The gnarled root hanging around her neck also lights up with an earthy green glow, causing more sparks of energy to leap from Durga. The Rhyhorn thrashes about helplessly, overcome by pain, while Mathilde leaps back nimbly, looking considerably healthier.

Sin gives a squeak of alarm as he looks up at his partner worriedly. Hoping he can offer her some help, he wiggles his stubby pink paws, generating a huge, glittering barrier of psychic energy. As the shield solidifies, it stretches out to cover Sin and Durga, surrounding them in its protective pink light.

Unfortunately, Durga is too distressed to appreciate her partner's efforts, and is at a loss for what to do. She can't reach either of her opponents from this position! Reeling about desperately, Durga falls back on the only command she can execute. She takes a deep breath and moves about clumsily in the air, following the familiar steps of the warrior's dance. Though her movements are far from graceful, the effects are swift and powerful, leaving her feeling pumped up rather than a bundle of nerves.

However, Mathilde is quick to ruin the moment as she zooms in for another punch, leeching off more of her opponent's energy. Durga gives an angry roar and thrashes about again, trying to kick the troublesome weasel away. Even with the heavy protector reinforcing her armour, a large number of prominent cracks have appeared along her hide from the relentless barrage of powerful attacks. 

As Sin spares another anxious glance at his team-mate, Astrid takes advantage of his distraction to launch its attack. It spins around rapidly, its arms flailing, and its head begins to glow with a halo of psychic energy. Astrid easily breaches the light screen and barrels into Sin head-first, striking him in the belly and sending him tumbling backwards. Sin gasps in pain as the wind is completely knocked out of him, leaving him breathless. He sits on the grass and takes a few deep gulps of air, then frantically bites his lip as he tries not to cry. His opponents are just so... _mean!_ He clutches his jingly soothe bell for comfort, then glares over at Mathilde. He would really prefer to get back at Astrid, but at least he can punish Mathilde for beating up his friend. Sniffling, Sin wags his little paws, concentrating hard. Within seconds, Mathilde is left screeching and grabbing her head as Sin attacks her mind with his psychic power, leaving her with a monster headache.

Durga is still feeling too awful to take much comfort from her partner's efforts, but watching Mathilde squirm does give her some satisfaction. Still left with no other options, she repeats her dance, savouring the rush of adrenaline it brings her. Mathilde gives a snarl as she recovers from the psychic attack, and immediately rushes in to put a dampner on Durga's mood again. The boost she recieves at her opponent's expense soothes her aching head but leaves another layer of cracks snaking along Durga's damaged hide.

Astrid continues spinning around, its expression as inscrutable as ever. It takes another leap forward, bashing head-first into Sin and sending him flying. The little Cleffa looks extremely grumpy as he struggles back to his feet, squeaking angrily at the big meanie spinning top that keeps head-butting him. He jumps up and down in a tantrum, unleashing his displeasure on Mathilde in a burst of psychic power. Mathilde groans and clutches her head again, gritting her teeth as the telekinetic shockwaves tear through her brain.

Durga, meanwhile, is still dangling limply in the air, breathing heavily. It takes much more effort for her to preform the dance a third time, and each movement irritates her tender hide. By the end of it, she's feeling like a powerhouse, but her numerous injuries leave her worrying if she'll have a chance to take advantage of her new-found strength. As thin tendrils of dream mist begin to creep in once again, Durga is finally released from the psychic grip and lands on the ground with a loud thump. She grunts in surprise and picks herself up, moving gingerly. Funny, she's starting to feel like she'd be prefectly fine with taking a few risks next round...

*End of round two*

*Team Zhorken*
OOooo

Mathilde
Mienfoo (F) [_Levitate_] @ Big Root
Health: 74% | Energy: 80%
Condition: Has a bit of a headache, but otherwise in good shape.


Astrid
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Eviolite
Health: 74% | Energy: 74%
Condition: Spinning away. *Poisoned (1% damage per action)*

*Team Totodile*
OOooo

Durga
Rhyhorn (F) [Rock Head, _Battle Armor, Reckless_] @ Protector
Health: 30% (Capped) | Energy: 77%
Condition: Badly battered, but itching for revenge. *+ 6 attack*


Sin
Cleffa (M) [Magic Guard] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 52% | Energy: 74%
Condition: Absolutely not sniffling. He's a big boy, not a little baby! *Light screen in effect, to last for two more actions*



Spoiler: calcs



Telekinesis = 4% energy
Zen headbutt x2 = 10% damage each / 3% energy each 

Drain Punch x3 = 12% damage each / 9% health restored each / 3% energy each 

Light Screen = 2% initial energy, 1% energy per action
Psychic x2 = 13% damage each, 5% energy

Swords Dance x3 = 3% energy each



*Battle notes*

- I fixed Durga's health from last round.
- As Durga was suspended in the air and unable to make contact with her foes, she resorted to swords dance, which cost her a little extra energy due to the difficulty of moving around in mid-air.
- Durga was also granted her hidden ability at the end of the round.
- The arena's effects reduced Astrid's toxipoison to regular poison.
- I generally consider mud-slap's effects to be short-lasting, so Mathilde's accuracy drop wore off at the end of the round.
- The next round will take place in the spooky manor.
- Zhorken attacks first.​


----------



## Byrus (Sep 19, 2015)

DQ warning for Zhorken.


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for picking this up!  (One thing, though: Durga's health seems to be off again.  She should be at 30% if she's hit the cap twice.)

------

*Astrid:* First of all, use Psych Up on Durga first chance you get.  All the benefit of her, uh, creative dance moves with none of the effort!

After that, Earthquake!  Rattle the rafters!  Wake up some ghosts!  Hopefully nothing worse happens!

Then, we want Mathilde to get the KO if possible, so use Zen Headbutt against Sin if you've already hit Durga.  And also if Durga's Protecting (whether or not you've used Psych Up yet).  ... And also on the off chance Mathilde's not floating anymore.

*Psych Up @ Durga / Earthquake / Zen Headbutt @ Sin × 3*

------

*Mathilde:* Okay, here are your priorities:

Most importantly, Taunt Sin.  He may be acting like a helpless baby, but Fairies are tricky things and you _know_ firsthand that underneath that squishy pink exterior is a telepathic jerkwad.  I guess this will only encourage him to be _more_ of a telepathic jerkwad, but at least it'll stop him from doing anything trickier.

Second priority: you too, Psych Up and dance vicariously through Durga.

Finally, wail on Durga with Drain Punch.

So yeah, each action, use whichever one is your highest priority, which you can actually use, and which won't get foiled by Protect/Detect/Magic Coat.  And don't use Taunt or Psych Up if it's already worked.

*Taunt @ Sin / Psych Up @ Durga / Drain Punch @ Durga × 3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 28, 2015)

Things aren't looking too good for us, but we can figure it out. Sin, use Magic Coat to give Mathilde a reason to be angry. She'll still be hitting Durga, but at least it won't hit her as hard. Then trap her in a Telekinesis, and give her a taste of Zap Cannon.

*Sin: Magic Coat @Mathilde ~ Telekinesis @Mathilde ~ Zap Cannon @Mathilde*

Durga, since Astrid will be busy stealing your sweet stat boosts, take the opportunity to Thief away its Eviolite. You might still die this round, but at least this will make things trickier for them. You can chuck your Protector, too, since it'll probably vanish into the ether when the field changes. Secondly, Endeavor it to pieces. Third, if you're still alive, go with Endeavor on Mathilde too.

*Durga: Thief @Astrid ~ Endeavor @Astrid ~ Endeavor @Mathilde*


----------

